# Random playlists! You know you want to make one!



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

Ok here's the rules. If you have a media player or itunes or a mp3 player for that matter then this is for you.

Your mission is to make a playlist of 20 songs. 
1. Set your playlist on shuffle.
2. Just press play.
3. Write down the songs in the order they appear. Don't edit!


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh my gosh! I did it again! I lost all my text!!! Darn Bookmarks!


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

Parsifal: Karfreitagszauber - Berliner Philharmoniker & Claudio Abbado
11:11 PM - All American Rejects
Poor Fool He makes Me Laugh - Phantom of the Opera
Emo Kid (Nintendo Remix) - Adam and Andrew
We Could be in Love - Lea Salonga and that guy from Aladdin 

My Way Home is Through You - My Chemical Romance
Don't Stop Me Now - Queen
Half Pain - Bana
The Music of the Night - Phantom of the Opera
Anthem for Tonight - Halifax

Pan Flute - Sailor Moon
Big Casino - Boy Eats World
The Sixth Station - Joe Hisaishi
Cat and Mouse - Red Jumpsuit Apparatus
Introitus - Mozart

One More Round - BarlowGirl
Carmen: "L'amour est un oiseau rebelle" (Havanaise) 
Hammers and Strings (A Lullaby) - Jack's Mannequin
Outside Myself - K. D. Lang
All I ask of You(Reprise) - Phantom of the Opera


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

I didn't like that last one and I have time so I'll make another one. 20 was a ridiculous number...

While My Guitar Gently Weeps - The Beatles
The Poem for Everyone's Soul - Shoji Meguro
One -U2
Becoming a Geisha - John Williams
The Wind User - Kagura - Kaoru Wada

Dead Again - Sailor Moon
1985 - Bowling for Soup
Mizu no Akashi - Rie Tanaka
Ancient Pines - Loreena Mckennit
Superhero of the Computer Age - In Flames

Set Me Free - Casting Crowns
Requiem in the Air - Hitomi
Reprise - Joe Hisaishi
Song of the King (Seven Fat Cows) - Joseph and the Technicolor Dream Coat
Star Trek Main Theme

Keeps Gettin' Better Remix - Christina Aguilerra
Ryuukossei Revives - Kaoru Wada
Motherland - Krystal Kay
I'm Not Okay(I promise) - My Chemical Romance
Life on Mars - The Dresden Dolls


Yeah I like this one better.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds - Bono/The Edge, Across the Universe OST
Pleasured Distractions - Trevor Morris, The Tudors OST
Sugar Water - Cibo Matto
Primo Vere: Veris Leta Facies - Carl Orff, Carmina Burana
Savoy Truffle - The Beatles
Forze Del Mal - Kingdom Hearts I OST
Pas de Cheval - Panic!At the Disco
Road to Nowhere - Talking Heads
Fuyu no Hanabi feat. Rangiku - Bleach Beat Collection
The Spear - Danny Elfman, Hellboy II OST
Getting Even - Danny Elfman, Dolores Claiborne OST
Ditty for Daddy - Shiro Sagisu, Bleach OST
Swan Lake Act I - Tchaikovsy and Peter Ilyich
The Hands That Built America - U2, Gangs of Newyork OST
A Big Decision - Danny Elfman, Hellboy II OST
Disarm - Smashing Pumpkins
Fidelio Overture - Beethoven
Jurassic Park, Main Theme - Eldagalmk
A New Day - Danny Elfman, Sleepy Hollow OST
I Won't Say (I'm in Love) - Hercules OST


----------



## Lyonessian (Jun 16, 2009)

Sounds fun :tongue:

1.4 Strings - Colorblind
2. Aphrodite's Child - [Infinity symbol]
3. Epica - Fools of Damnation (The Embrace that Smothers Part IX)
4. Der Blaue Reiter - Paradise
5. Jessé - Voa Liberdade
6. Beach Boys - Auld Lang Syne
7. Tourniquet - Claustrospelunker
8. Kansas - Carry on my Wayward Son
9. Westlife - Swear it Again
10. Cream - Sunshine of Your Love
11. George Benson - We All Remember Wes
12. Stevie Wonder - Saturn
13. Dark Moor - For Her
14. Anathema - Harmonium
15. Sonata Arctica - Replica
16. Augustana - Boston
17. Luar na Lubre - Nova Galicia
18. Anna Netrebko - Les Belles Fleurs!... Quand J'aurai Votre Age
19. Groove Coverage - Holy Virgin
20. Styx - Right Away

HAHAHA
So we have cheesy pop, instrumental smooth jazz, power metal, prog rock, pop rock, opera, eurodance, AOR... daaamn.


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

1. Sneaker Pimps - 6 Underground
2. Amon Tobin - Chomp Samba
3. Nightmares On Wax - Survival
4. DJ Krush & DJ Shadow - Duality
5. Morcheeba - The Sea
6. Cut Chemist - Storm
7. Ozomatli - Cut Chemist Suite
8. Thievery Corporation - Lebanese Blonde
9. The Herbaliser - Battle of Bongo Hill
10. Massive Attack - Karmacoma
11. Massive Attack - Inertia Creeps
12. DJ Shadow - Drums of Death
13. Morcheeba - Undress Me Now
14. DJ Krush - Dig This Vibe
15. Groove Armada - Superstylin'
16. Thievery Corporation - Indra
17. Massive Attack - Black Milk
18. DJ Krush - Mind Games
19. The Crystal Method - She's My Pusher
20. Sneaker Pimps - Roll On


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Mother Goose - Jethro Tull
Sister Disco - The Who
Summertime - Janis Joplin
Heavy Horses [edited version] - Jethro Tull
Drunkship of Lanterns - Mars volta
Hunter - Bjork
100 Years From Now - The Byrds
Two Kinds of Lovers - The Simple Image
My Juvenile - Bjork
The WASP - The Doors
Suffragette City - David Bowie
(De Le) Yalleo - Santana
Mary Had A Little Lamb - Stevie Ray Vaughn
Drifting (try out) - Jimi Hendrix
You've Been Flirting Again - Bjork
I Want To Take You Higher - Sly & the Family Stone
All You need is Love - Beatles
Corporal Clegg - Pink Floyd
Call Me Lightning - The Who
Ring of Fire - Frank Zappa

*EDIT:* Again...

A Day in the Life - Beatles
Sunshine Superman [extended version] - Donovan
Tobacco Road - Jefferson Airplane
The Girl With the X-Ray Eyes - Don McGlashan
Third Stone From the Sun - Jimi Hendrix Experience
Had To Cry Today - Jimi Hendrix
Doctor Brown - Fleetwood Mac
The Jean Genie - David Bowie
I Know What I Like (In Your Wardrobe) - Genesis
Put Your Lights On - Santana
Locomotive Breathe - Jethro Tull
My Heart Beat Like A Hammer - Fleetwood Mac
59th Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy) - Simon & Garfunkel
Unchained Melody - The Drifters
Little Wing - Jimi Hendrix
F.U.N - Spongebob Squarepants
How Would You Feel? - Jimi Hendrix
Primavera - Santana
No Man's Land - Syd Barrett
Renaissance Fair - The Byrds


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

1) Francoise Hardy: L'amitie
2) Robert Schumann: Humoreske Op.20 - 6. Zem Bechlus 
3) Stars: The Night Starts Here
4) Wayne Shorter: Ana Maria
5) Joni Mitchell: Two Grey Rooms
6) Thomas Stacy- Canzone (Samuel Barber)
7) Morrissey: I'm not Sorry
8) Francis Poulenc: Stabat mater - Fac ut ardeat
9) Leonard Bernstein: West Side Story Overture
10) Charles Mingus: Invisible Lady
11) Rachael Yamagata: I want you
12) Radiohead: Nude
13) Sonny Rollins: Tenor Madness
14) Sufjan Stevens: Woman at the Well
15) Muse: Plug it in Baby
16) Claude Debussy: Estampes - 1. Pagodes
17) Sarah Vaughan: Black Coffee
18) Nirvana: Seasons in the Sun
19) Natalie Merchant: Ophelia
20) Indigo Girls: Secure Yourself

--------
Just for fun...let's have a round 2
1) Bill Evans: Gloria's Step
2) Joni Mitchell: A Chair In The Sky
3) The Velvet Underground: I'll be your mirror
4) Ani DiFranco: 32 Flavors
5) The Beatles: In my life
6) Miles Davis: Kind of Blue
7) PJ Harvey: This Is Love
8) Maurice Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - Feria
9) Pink Floyd: Us And Them
10) Rimsky Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol, Op. 34: I. Alborada
11) Dexter Gordon: The Shadow Of Your Smile
12) Charles Mingus: Eat That Chicken
13) Jacques Ibert: Trois Pièces Brèves: III Assez lent - Allegro scherzando
14) Charles Mingus: I Can't Get Started
15) Madeleine Dring: Danza Gaya -Oboe/Piano
16) Antonin Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 In E Flat, Op. 87: III
17) Sergei Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 In E Minor, Op. 27 - 3. Adagio
18) Elliott Smith: A Passing feeling
19) RadioHead: Karma Police
20) Animal Collective: Purple Bottle


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

I Love the Rain the Most- Joe Purdy
Sparks- Coldplay
10,000 Miles- Mary Chapin Carpenter
65 Days of Static- Fix the Sky a Little
First Day Of My Life- Bright Eyes 
Down Under- Men at Work
The Calculation- Regina Spektor
White Rabbit- Jefferson Airplane
Empty- Ray LaMontagne
Relax- Unkown Artist
Hurry Home- Jason Michael Carroll 
Home- Perfume Tree
You are tthe Best Thing- Ray LaMontagne
At the Bottom of Everything- Bright Eyes
I Want to Hold Your Hand- The Beatles
All the Same- Sick Puppies
Dayvan Cowboy- Boards of Canada
Girl- John Sturgess
Comin' Home- Dallas Green
Dirty Diana- Michael Jackson


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

You Still Believe in Me - The Beach Boys
Now I'm Here - Queen
A King and a Queen - Okkervil River
We Used to Vacation - Cold War Kids
Just a Car Crash Away - Marilyn Manson
Eli, the Barrow Boy - The Decemberists
This is the Thanks I Get - Coconut Records
Maybe Tonight - The Knack
Suspended in Gaffa - Ra Ra Riot
Nugget - Cake
Death is not a Parallel Move - Of Montreal
Get Big - Okkervil River
Cheating on You - Franz Ferdinand
The Devil's Workday - Modest Mouse
Raining in my Heart - Buddy Holly
I Shot the Sheriff - Bob Marley & the Wailers
Wraith Pinned to the Mist and Other Games - Of Montreal
Broken Beads - The New Pornographers 
I Bet you Look Good on the Dance Floor - Arctic Monkeys
Lost John - Lonnie Donegan


----------



## insanity48amylee (May 6, 2010)

1. Cassie- Flyleaf
2. Can't Stop the Rain- Cascada
3. Headstrong- Trapt
4. Sweet Dreams- Marilyn Manson
5. Outside- Staind
6. CrushCrushCrush- Paramore
7. Everywhere I Go- Hollywood Undead
8. Nothing For Me Here- Dope
9. Right Here- Staind
10. Anything For You- Evanescence
11. The Good Left Undone- Rise Against
12. Who's Going Home With You Tonight- Trapt
13. Forgive Me- Evanescence
14. Time To Dance- Panic! At the Disco
15. Monster- Meg and Dia
16. Stand My Ground- Within Temptation
17. Haunted- Evanescence
18. There's A Good Reason These Tables Are Numbered Honey, You Just Haven't Thought Of It Yet- Panic! At the Disco
19. No Other Place- Hollywood Undead
20. Through the Glass- Stonesour


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

*The Breeders--* I just Wanna Get Along
*The Pixies--* Caribou
*Regina Spektor -- *On The Radio
*Charlotte Gainsbourg --* Looking Glass Blues..._I'm just gonna keep it here for a couple of minutes_ :happy:
*Eisley --* Marvelous Things
*Regina Spektor -- *Sunshine
*Imogen Heap -- *Headlock..._keepin' it here too...for a few..._
*Peter Bjorn and John -- *Young Folks*
Regina Spektor -- *Chemo Limo
*Blink 182 -- *All The Small Things
*Gregory and the Hawk --* Boats and Birds
*Esiely -- *Invasion
*Regina Spektor --* Aquarius
*Jack Johnson -- *Breakdown
*JerryC -- *Canon Rock
*Fleet Foxes -- *Tiger Mountain Peasant Song..._gonna listen to this one...lovez it!_
*The Cranberries -- *Dreams
*Johannes Sebastian Bach *-- Cello Suite No. 1 
*The Kinks -- *Set Me Free
*The Pixies --* Dig for Fire

_That's an awesome playlist right thar_ :happy:


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

1) Boom Boom Pow (Club version) - Black Eyed Peas
2) She Said She Said - The Beatles
3) Romantic Cheapskate 2.0 - MC Frontalot
4) Where'd You Go - Mighty Mighty Bosstones
5) End of the World - Great Big Sea
6) A.D.D. (American Dream Denial) - System of a Down
7) Sie Liebt Dich - The Beatles
8) She Loves You - The Beatles
9) Stumbling In - Great Big Sea
10) Technologic - Daft Punk
11) Mari-Mac - Great Big Sea
12) Baby Please Don't Go - AC/DC
13) Suite-Pee - System of a Down
14) Teachers - Daft Punk
15) Voyager/Burnin'/Too Long - Daft Punk
16) Lazy Days - Enya
17) You Can't Do That - The Beatles
18) Listen Close - MC Frontalot
19) Show Business - AC/DC
20) Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

High five to anyone who has any Queen, Regina Spektor, Dresden Dolls and/or Gregory and the Hawk.

Here goes:

Don't Panic - Coldplay
Make' Em Laugh - Singin' in the Rain soundtrack
Hide and Seek - Imogen Heap
Femme Fatale - Emilie Simon
My Immortal - Evanescence

I Know Where You Sleep - Emilie Autumn
Everything I'm Not - The Veronicas
Too Late - The Like
Joker & the Thief - Wolfmother
The Tears - Robots in Disguise

Postcard - Jon Brion
Numb - Sia
The Gardener - The Dresden Dolls
Little Bit - Lykke Li
Business Time - Flight of the Conchords

Explode - Uh Huh Her
The Devil's Workday - Modest Mouse
Ms. Jackson - Outkast
Get on Top - Red Hot Chilli Peppers
We Get On - Kate Nash


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Boombox- The Lonely Island ft. Julian Casablancas
I Almost Told You that I Loved You- Papa Roach
Stand in the Rain- Superchick
Hello- Evanescence
Time is Running Out- Muse
Someone Who Cares- Three Days Grace
High School Never Ends- Bowling for Soup
Concerto for 2 Violins in D Minor, BWV 143 I. Vivace- Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra
All These Things I Hate (Revolve Around Me)- Bullet for my Valentine
Mr. Brightside- The Killers
Sanctuary- Utada Hikaru
Don't Jump- Tokio Hotel
Live Free or Let Me Die- Skillet
First Time- Lifehouse
Pocketful of Sunshine- Natasha Bedingfield
Break-Three Days Grace
Viva la Vida- Coldplay
Judith- A Perfect Circle
Teenagers- My Chemical Romance
Simple and Clean- Utada Hikaru


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Big Yellow Taxi - Counting Crows
Alexander The Great - Iron Maiden
I Don't Feel Like Dancing - Scissor Sisters
Vivaldi Rocks - Mark Wood
Mulder & Scully - Catatonia

Freedom Of Speech Won't Feed My Children - Manic Street Preachers
Like The Angel - Rise Against
Killing In The Name Of - Rage Against the Machine
New York - U2
Seven Nation Army - White Stripes

Mexican Radio - Authority Zero
Imperativa - Immediate Music
Sonnet - The Verve
Big Bang Theory - Barenaked Ladies
If You Tolerate This Then Your Children Will Be Next - Manic Street Preachers

Cochise - Audioslave
Baba O'Riley - The Who
Knights Of Cydonia - Muse
Rise Of The Hero - Future World Music
Revolution - Brand X Music


----------



## Lullaby (Jul 21, 2010)

1. The All-American Rejects - Straitjacket Feeling
2. Paramore - Let the Flames Begin
3. Mario Winans - I Don't Wanna Know
4. Paramore - Decode
5. Aerosmith - Dude (Looks Like a Lady)
6. Nickelback - One Last Run
7. The Rasmus - Justify
8. Jesse McCarthey - Beautiful Soul *blushes profusely*
9. Styx - Boat on the River
10. Nickelback - Sea Groove
11. The Pierces - Ruin
12. AC/DC - She's Got the Jack
13. Alicia Keys - Falling
14. t.A.T.u. - Malchik Gay (English version)
15. Natalie Imbruglia - Wrong Impression
16. The Pierces - It Was You
17. Bif Naked - Let Down
18. The Rasmus - Live Forever
19. Christina Aguilera - Fighter
20. The All-American Rejects - The Wind Blows



I need to clean my playlist up a bit...


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

1. Eminem - Soldier.
2. Bleeding Through - Death Anxiety.
3. Fightstar - One Day Son.
4. Sonic Syndicate - Affliction.
5. Lamb Of God - Now You've Got Something To Die For.
6. It Dies Today - A Threnody For Modern Romance.
7. Whitechapel - To All That Are Dead.
8. Eminem - Must Be The Ganja.
9. *Darkest Hour* - Fire In The Sky.
10. Linkin Park - Papercut.
11. Carcass - Genital Grinder 2.
12. Eminem - Never Enough.
13. Killswitch Engage - Break The Silence.
14. Fightstar - Mono.
15. Despised Icon - Quarantine.
16. Dead By April - In My Arms.
17. Bleeding Through - Love In Slow Motion.
18. 30 Seconds To Mars - Savior.
19. Killswitch Engage - A Bid Farewell.
20. Despised Icon - Bulletproof Scales.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

The Smashing Pumpkins - Tonight Tonight
Advantage Lucy - Cosmos
Jazzanova - Wasted Time
Death Cab For Cutie - A Movie Script Ending
Onra - To The Beat
Force of Nature - Undefeated
Dir en grey - Sa Dir
Chairlift - Somewhere Around Here
Gang Starr - Work
Nujabes - Still Talking To You
Andy McKee - Nocturne
Clazziquai - You
The Helio Sequence - You Can Come To Me
SNSD - Run Devil Run
Herbie Hancock - Solitude
Keane - To The End Of The Earth
The Pillows - Subhuman
Quruli - World's End Supernova
Fat Jon - Lost In Space
A Tribe Called Quest - Vibes and Stuff


----------



## Lullaby (Jul 21, 2010)

1 Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb
2 All Saints - Rock Steady
3 KISS - I Was Made For Loving You
4 Ashlee Simpson - Little Miss Obsessive
5 The Pierces - Lies
6 Blue - Back Someday
7 Kiora - Viarvam V Teb (Bulgarian song, 'I Believe in You')
8 Bond - Victory
9 Nickelback - Burn It To The Ground
10 Papa Roach - The Addict
11 Daughtry - You Don't Belong*
*12 Papa Roach - Days Of War
13 Hinder - Loaded and Alone
14 Aerosmith - Janie's Got a Gun
15 The Fray - You Found Me
16 JoJo - Too Little Too Late
17 Vertical Horizon - Save Me From Myself
18 Evanescence - Call Me When You're Sober
19 Nickelback - Little Friend
20 Hinder - Thing For You


Funny thing is that I love all of those ^^


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

1. I Like Birds - Eels
2. Don't Worry, Be Happy - Bobby McFerrin
3. Karma Chameleon - Culture Club
4. Stuck in the Middle - Mika
5. The Day After Christmas - Kate Miller-Heidke
6. In This Life - Israel Kamakawiwo'ole
7. Loose Lips - Kimya Dawson
8. Take Good Care of my Baby - Bobby Vee
9. Dear Deer - Kate Micucci
10. Losing Streak - Eels
11. Big Girl (You Are Beautiful) - Mika
12. Suddenly I See - KT Tunstall
13. Manic Monday - The Bangles
14. Superstar - Sonic Youth
15. Happy New Year A - Rent
16. Jolie Bruine - Camille
17. Australian Idol - Kate Miller-Heidke
18. Better Weather - Kimya Dawson
19. Bring it All Back - S Club 7
20. Expectations - Belle & Sebastian


----------



## thestrangewarrior (May 5, 2010)

Part 2: This is just too fun!

1. Love Will Tear Us Apart - Joy Division (1980)
2. I Wanna Be Sedated - The Ramones (1978)
3. Let it Go - Def Leppard (1981)
4. Sour Girl - Stone Temple Pilots (1999)
5. I Predict A Riot - Kaiser Chiefs (2004)
6. Uncertain Smile - The The (1983)
7. She's My Machine - David Lee Roth (1994)
8. Live for This - Hatebreed (2003)
9. Prowler - Iron Maiden (1980)
10. Metal - Gary Numan (1979)
11. Night on Fire - VHS or BETA (2004)
12. Painkiller - Judas Priest (1990)
13. Tomorrow - Silverchair (1995)
14. Black Blade - Blue Oyster Cult (1980)
15. True - Concrete Blonde (1986)
16. I Wanted to Tell Her - Ministry (1983)
17. Message of Love - The Pretenders (1981)
18. Love is a First - Tragically Hip (2009)
19. Stripped - Depeche Mode (1986)
20. Monolith/Dig - Mudvayne (2000)


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

Put my mp3 player on random and these are the first 20 songs-

1. Geto Boys - Six Feet Deep
2. Clint Mansell - Xibalba
3. The Crown - No Tomorrow
4. Portal - Transcending a Mere Multiverse
5. Dropkick Murphys - Black Velvet Band
6. Negura Bunget - Cel Din Urma Vis
7. Clutch - Spacegrass
8. Faith No More - Falling to Pieces
9. Blind Guardian - Welcome to Dying
10. Daft Punk - Robot Rock
11. Nirvana - Polly
12. Public Enemy - Welcome to the Terrordome
13. Nick Cave - O'Malley's Bar
14. Joy Division - Transmission
15. Danzig - Twist of Cain
16. CCR - Born on the Bayou
17. Katatonia - Gateway to Bereavement
18.Run DMC - Christmas in Hollis
19. Revolting Cocks - Cracking Up
20. Pink Floyd - Speak to Me/Breathe


----------



## HasBeenSoprano (May 20, 2010)

1.) Gethsemane - Richard Thompson
2.) Yazoo Street Scandal - Bob Dylan & The Band
3.) This Life Cumulative - Joan of Arc
4.) Only a Northern Song - The Beatles
5.) Cosmos and Damien - Devendra Banhart
6.) Sy Borg - Frank Zappa
7.) Vacate - Keller Williams with The String Cheese Incident
8.) Christmas With William S. - The Olivia Tremor Control
9.) Mike's Song - Phish
10.) 2.99 Cent Blues - Regina Spektor
11.) Goodnight Bad Morning - The Kills
12.) Nashville Skyline Rag - Bob Dylan
13.) Alabama Jubilee - Mance Lipscomb
14.) Terrible Angels - Cocorosie
15.) Make Me a Pallet On Your Floor - Gillian Welch
16.) You Told a Lie - Camera Obscura
17.) Slide - The Dresden Dolls
18.) Alejandro - Lady Gaga
19.) No Name #3 - Elliott Smith
20.) Wading In the Velvet Sea - Phish


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Andrew Bird- Fake Palindromes
The Trailvan Hide- Sudden Sound
Enigma- Black Moon Dance
Meg and Dia- Monster
Camera Obscura- Forests and Sands
Gregory and the Hawk- Bolder Thing To Do
The Dead Weather- The Difference Between Us
Josephine Foster- My Life Had Stood a Loaded Gun
Charlotte Gainsbourg- Dandelion
Gregory and The Hawk- Boats and Birds
Marissa Nadler- Diamond Heart
Regina Spektor- Musicbox
Gypsy Kings- Volare
Echo and The Bunnymen- Under The Milky Way Tonight
Lynard Skynard- Simple Man
Someone Still Loves You Boris Yeltsin- Think I Wanna Die
Blur- Song 2
The Fray- Dead Wrong
Styx- Come Sail Away
Bach Bourre in E Minor


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

Natalie Merchant- My Skin
Chet Baker- I Fall in Love Too Easily
Bob Dylan- Times They Are A-Changin'
Eddie Vedder- Rise
The Beatles- While My Guitar Gently Weeps
NIN- Lights In The Sky (Lofi Polizei Mix) 
Regina Spektor- Cabon Monoxide
Gorillaz- Clint Eastwood
Manchester Orchestra- I Can Feel a Hot One
Barcelona- The Takers
Ray LaMontagne- Hold You in my Arms
Boards of Canada- Music is Math
Karmina- Inside of You
George Strait- The Seashores of Old Mexico
Joe Purdy- Far Away Blues
Nick Drake- Pink Moon
Canned Heart- Going Up The Country
In-Flight Saftey- Model Home
Flogging Molly- What's Left of the Flag
Gogol Bordello- American Wedding


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

1. John Mayer - Daughters
2. Rihanna - Shut up and drive
3. The Veronicas - 4ever
4. Des'ree - You gotta be
5. Christian City Church (CCC) - Take a hold
6. Avril Lavigne - Girlfriend remix
7. Christina Aguilera - Beautiful
8. Chemical brothers - Out of control
9. Blondie - I touch myself
10. Jack Johnson - Good people
11. KT Tunstall - Black horse and the cherry tree
12. Foo Fighters - Best of you
13. Santana - Pinalo
14. My chemical romance - Teenagers
15. Black eyed peas - Don't phunk with my heart
16. Blink 182 - All the small things
17. Rihanna - Umbrella remix
18. Third eye blind - Jumper
19. Matchbox 20 - Push 
20. Third eye blind - Graduate remix


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## over9000socks (Jul 30, 2010)

1. The Beatles - Yesterday
2. Nickleback - Rockstar
3. Blur - Sunday Sunday
4. The Doors - Strange Days
5. The Servant - Cells(Instrumental)
6. Stateless - Bloodstream
7. Oasis - Morning Glory
8. The Kills - Kissy Kissy
9. David Bowie - Rock'n'Roll Suicide
10. The Doors - I Looked At You
11. Sublime - Date Rape
12. That Handsome Devil - Mexico
13. Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe
14. Natalie Imbruglia - Torn
15. The Dandelions - On The 54
16. The Kills - URA Fever
17. Blondie - One way Or Another
18. The Doors - Break On Through(To the Other Side)
19. The Pierces - Secret
20. Nirvana - Breed


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Live - Selling the drama.
Pink Floyd - Wish you were here.
Van Halen - Jump
Jack Johnson - Upside down
Robert Miles - Children.
Shakira - Whenever, where ever.
Aerosmith - I don't want to miss a thing.
Dexys Midnight runners - Come on Eileen.
Brooke Fraser - Distant sun.
James Blunt - You're beautiful.

The fray - How to save a life.
Basement Jaxx - red alert.
Sting - Desert Rose.
INXS - New sensation.
Offspring - Come out and play.
Norah Jones - Sunrise.
John Mayer - Bigger than my body.
Matchbox 20 - Push.
Filter - Take a picture.
Daniel Powter - Bad day.


----------



## penguins13 (Aug 1, 2010)

1.Radiohead-Climbing Up the Walls
2.Florence and the MAchine- Between Two Lungs
3.t.A.T.U-Show Me Love
4.Florence and the Machine-Rabbit Heart
5.Ram Jam-Black Betty
6.t.A.T.u-Loves Me Not
7.Paramore-I Caught Myself
8.Paramore-Decode
9.t.A.T.u-All About Us
10.Florence and the Machine-Hurricane Drunk
11.Florence and the Machine-Drummmng Song
12.t.A.T.u-Poslednaya Lyubov
13.t.A.T.u- 30 minutes
14.Florence and the Machine-Howl
15.Andrew Belle-Open Your Eyes
16.Florence and the Machine-Oh!Darling
17.t.A.T.u-Nas Ne Dogonyat
18.Pearl Jam-Nothng As It Seems
19.Skunk Anansie-Tear The Place Up
20.Radiohead-Creep


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I thought this might be amusing but I'm fearing my computer will crash going through all the songs in the folder I put in and that's not including the stuff from others. I just realized that I have many a discography I haven't even listened to yet lol, anyway here's what I got:

Cold - A Different Kind of Pain
KMFDM - Rip the System
Primus - Sathington Willoghby
NIN - The Warning
Dead Kennedys - Too Drunk To Fuck
Living Sacrifice - Not Breath
Bruce Dickinson - Machine Men
Pink Floyd - Embryo (Live at BBC '70-71 2nd version)
Anthrax - Belly of the Beast
Iron Maiden - Transylvania (Live BBC Archives CD1 @Reading Festival '82)
Pink Floyd - Speak to Me
Lenny Kravitz - Flowers for Zoe
Iron Maiden - Number of the Beast (Live After Death)
Emperor - Cosmic Keys to My Creations and Times
NIN - Suck
Pink Floyd - Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict
Dead Kennedys - The Man with the Dogs
Sum41 - Hyper-Insomnia-Para-Condroid
Sodom - Schwertzer Zu Pflugscharen
RHCP - Show Me Your Soul


----------



## Kyonkichi (Sep 27, 2010)

Complicated Melody - India.Arie
Let The Word Do The Work - Donald Lawrence
It Could've Been Me - Kirk Franklin
Cool - West Side Story Soundtrack
Freewill - Rush
Fury - Muse
Fighting Dreamers - FLOW
Find Your Love - Drake
King Herod's Song - Jesus Christ Superstar Soundtrack
Fantasy - Earth, Wind & Fire
Redemption Song - Bob Marley
Streets On Fire - Lupe Fiasco
Gotta Get Thru This - Daniel Bedingfield
Ticket To Ride - The Beatles
PDA - Interpol
Violet Hill - Coldplay
Hey Mama - Black Eyed Peas
Working Day And Night - Michael Jackson
I Want You - Elvis Costello
Wait - Earshot

Yup:laughing:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I just got my very first iPod yesterday as a random present from an uncle, so I can finally participate in this thread!

1. Claire Voyant - Aqua
2. Autumn's Grey Solace - Angel of Light
3. Echobelly - Iris Art
4. Blackfield - End of the World
5. Massive Attack - Exchange
6. Crowded House - Inside Out
7. Airiel - Shirley Temple Tidal Wave
8. Catherine Wheel - Indigo is Blue
9. Blind Mr. Jones - Dolores
10. Cocteau Twins - The Thinner the Air
11. Lisa Loeb - Taffy
12. Echobelly - Angel B
13. Hammock - Eighty-Four Thousand Hymns
14. Blackfield - Where is my Love
15. Airiel - Sharron Apple
16. Hinterland - Western Development Museum
17. Bark Psychosis - Big Shot
18. Lush - Last Night
19. Gus Gus - Oh
20. Mum - A Little Bit, Sometimes


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Fat Jon-I Dee
Capital Peoples-Vibe Alive
Jneiro Jarel-A-Free-Ka
Ultramagnetic MC's-Poppa Large
Nas-Life is like a dice game
Tupac-My definition of a thug
My Bloody Valentine-Bilinda song
Flying Lotus-Mmm Hmm
J Dilla-Think Twice
Al Green-Still in love with you
Rage against the machine-Killing in the name of
Teen Idles-Getting in my way
MF Doom-Gas Drawls
MF Doom-Fazers
Five Deez-Beat
Five Deez-Fifth Degree
Fat Jon-Adhara
Soundgarden-My wave
Jerry's Kids-Wired
Bing Crosby-It's been a long time
Mos Def-Get ta steppin
Black Flag-Rise Above
Jneiro Jarel-N.A.S.A/Breathin'/Memories
Nujabes-World Without Words/How You Feel
.........


----------



## DevislAnegel54 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Have A Nice Life* - Bloodhail
*Melt-Banana* - Key Is A Fact That A Cat Brings
*Rome* - To Die Among Strangers
*성시경 * - 아무것도 아닌 이야기
*Late* - Under These Conditions
*Cut Copy* - Autobahn Music Box
*Soul Whirling Somewhere* - Little Gaze
*Blut Aus Nord* - Till' I Perceive Bifrost
*Rob Dougan* - I'm Not Driving Anymore
*Devil Sold His Soul* - The Weight of Faith 
*Summoning* - Soul Wandering
*久石譲* - Magic Door
*House Rulez* - Pool Party 2010
*浅川マキ* - 忘れたよ
*Yiruma* - Left My Hearts
*土屋昌巳* - se! se! se!
*Envy* - Light and Solitude
*Erkin Koray* - Estarabim
*Lil B* - Realist Alive
*Manu CHAO* - Mr. Bobby


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

1. December Flower - In Flames
2. Madam Giry's Tale - Phantom of the Opera - Andrew Lloyd Weber
3. Eden Prime - Mass Effect - jack Wall and Sam Hulick
4. Trance Ruined - Eureka Seven - New Deal
5. Trap - Inuyasha - Kaoru Wada
6. Flavor of Life - Utada Hikaru
7. Maximum Wave Maximum - Two-Mix
8. Chase the Morning - Repo! the Genetic Rock Opera
9. Diamonds are a Girl's Best Friend - Marilyn Monroe
10. Ghost Love - Night Wish
11. Paradise Lost - Hollywood Undead
12. Won't Get Fooled Again - The Who
13. The Phantom of the Opera - Andrew Lloyd Weber
14. Undo - Full Metal Alchemist - Cool Joke
15. Evil in a Closet - In Flames
16. Sailor Yell - Sailor Moon
17. Big Girls Don't Cry - Fergie
18. Middle, Middle - Daphne Loves Derby
19. Shredded Twisted Paper - Magnet
20. Decisive Battle - Neon Genesis Evangelion - Shiro Sagisu


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

I LOVE THIS THREAD

Agalloch - Falling Snow
Enslaved - Giants
Autechre - Eutow
Dream Theater - Strange Deja Vu
Jeff Loomis - Cashmere Shiv
Sigur Rós - Glósóli
Bedřich Smetana - The Moldau (Vltava)
Ensiferum - Tale of Revenge
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Symphony No. 41: Andante cantabile
Forseti - Der Graue Koenig
Fleet Foxes - Heard Them Stirring
Enslaved - Reogenesis
Rammstein - Spielt Mit Mir
Moonspell - Wolfshade
Death - Overactive Imagination
Antonio Lucio Vivaldi - The Four Seasons: Summer - Adagio e Piano
Claude Debussy - Premiere Rhapsodie
Georg Friedrich Haendel - Messiah: Rejoice Greatly O Daughter of Zion
Kreator - When The Sun Burns Red
God Is An Astronaut - Post Mortem


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

1. SOS - Rihanna
2. It's only natural - Crowded House
3. Yellow taxi - Counting Crows
4. Don't cha - Pussycat Dolls
5. Wish you were here - Pink Floyd
6. I don't feel like dancing - Scissor sisters
7. Love generation - Bob Sinclair
8. I like the way - Body rockers
9. Dreams - The Cranberries
10. I want you to want me - Letters to Cleo
11. Bad day - Daniel Powter
12. Take a hold - Christian City Church 
13. Girlfriend - Avril Lavigne ft. Lil Mama
14. Beautiful - Christina Aguilera
15. Out of control - Chemical Brothers
16. Falling in love - Aerosmith
17. Good People - Jack Johnson
18. Black horse and the cherry tree
19. Best of you - Foo fighters
20. Pinalo - Santana


----------

